# Strange Worm like thing in my tank!!



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello guys , i had a talking doradid , two gourami in my hospital tank due to ick and bloating in one side of the gourami , the other gourami got nipped. So i placed a little salt to remove the ich and lessen the bacterial infection , and after a few hours i started seeing stuffs like this:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12539975923/
it looked like a worm or string thingy , what are these?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a worm, alright. A roundworm. Not good. Add some deworming to the treatment.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> It's a worm, alright. A roundworm. Not good. Add some deworming to the treatment.


Ok so i got a problem , i wont be able to buy meds till nxt week .. are there any home remedies ?? Btw the worm isnt moving


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

add some levamisole it should help. Also, look for brown barrel shapes in the worm. If you find any, please try to get rid of the worm. Brown barrel shapes are eggs. Not good.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ummmmmm....goldengirl11 ; you do realize that you are posting on threads that are over a year old ; don't you ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

Lohachata: I was just going to say the same thing to her. I had seen that she posted on threads that are a year old and the fish have already been helped. It is kinda funny how kids don't really see that the issue has been resolved, huh?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not just kids, but all newcomers. To a newcomer, all of the old threads are highlighted as new, so telling them apart is tricky.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

How is it tricky when all they have to do is look above the posters name and see when the thread was started? I don't think that it is tricky at all. Unless they are not paying attention to everything, including when the thread started.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

It can be tricky not only to new members, But to someone new to forums in general....

Please be helpful, not snarky.

What you consider non tricky may not necessarily apply.

Kids eh?............


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

I am not being snarky. I haven't posted in old threads that were more than a few months old. I have always looked at the date the threads have been started. It is really common sense to look at when a thread has started and if it is a year old and hasn't continued, then common sense would tell a person not to post in that particular thread.

Yes, I have seen kids post in old threads that were 1 year old or more.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have seen lots of people that were new to a forum bring up old threads..i only posted a friendly reminder to goldengirl to look at how old a thread may be before she posts..there was no condemnation intended..
almost everybody has done this..including you blue moon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah and I was going to say the same thing to her with no condemning, because yes it does happen. I know I have posted on old threads before, I am not saying that I never have. Since I have been here for a while, I been able to tell an old thread from a new one, just by looking at the date the thread started.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It is not against the rules here to bring back old threads, and when it happens it's not always a bad thing. Also, while someone who has been here awhile can easily spot an old thread, a noooooob might not know where to look for the date. People are too busy reading the content of the threads to notice the date, and that's just fine. We don't want a site full of people checking dates; we want them reading content.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

My 2 cents....sometimes a response to an old thread brings up an idea that is new or not thought of.

Also, what difference does it make??


----------



## ilikefishalot (Jul 22, 2015)

How do u start a new thread then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2015)

There is a red New Thread button at the top of the threads, hit that and you can start a new thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2015)

Or if you are like me and use your phone, there is a little box with a + on the corner, click that and you can make a new thread, it is there when you are in the subforums.


----------

